

Call To Indie Artists: Stop Giving Away Your Music For Free - snikolic
http://www.musicthinktank.com/blog/call-to-indie-artists-stop-giving-away-your-music-for-free.html

======
bediger
Money quote, from the first paragraph: "The belief that giving away free music
will result in future sales are too far-fetch." Freed from the bounds of
subject-verb agreement, the author continues rapidly down the "giving away
music for free devalues the music" path. Oh, noes! Freebies is for making
people accustomed to free musics!

Indies shouldn't give away their music because that will give them exposure,
and possibly dethrone the few aging dinosaurs currently atop the charts.

